# More Site Template Content that SUCKS!



## drmike (Jun 14, 2015)

I was looking at a company getting mentioned over on LET currently for being offline with clients.

Struck me as odd that their site contains random bastardized wanna be Lorem Ipsum Latin.

2nd VPS text block translates --> First , however, we hardly optimistic

3rd VPS text block --> For those suffering daily

Yeah these send quite a message to readers / customers   Reminds me of Europeans who get Asian tattoos that are all fubared.

Like ahh why do folks fail with their sites so hard?  How lazy can folks be that they can't edit the copy???

Copy matches in Google:

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=%22pri,+eu+vero+nobis+vix%22&filter=0

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=%22his+enim+dolorum+cotidieque%22&filter=0

Nice collection of brands to avoid.


----------



## Premiumn (Jun 18, 2015)

haha, i've never heard of any of those hosts before.


----------

